
Constructed Worlds (2017) - nyc111
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/01/23/constructed-worlds
======
nyc111
> “Do you think,” the professor was saying, “that you could spend two hours
> reading the same passage, the same sentence, even the same word? Do you
> think you might find it tedious or boring?”

This sentence remained with me for two days. Then I went back to the article
and tried to read this sentence for two hours. But I was bored after reading a
few times. I understand why. Because I got its meaning! Once I understood its
meaning it makes no sense to read it again and again. So the Prof. must have
meant to read a sentence you don't understand again and again until you
understand it. Are there such intractable sentences? Or, maybe if I read this
sentence for 2 hours I would extract new meanings.

~~~
empath75
Have you listened to the same song over and over again before?

~~~
nyc111
I guess the same applies to all repetitions. I thought reading repetitively
was different.

